# 2 cell embryo is this normal for day 2 transfer?



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies:

I promise I will try and stop worrying but knowledge is power..My doctor transferred two embryos today that are two celled.  I had egg retrieval on 4/14 at 12:00pm and Egg Transfer at 9:00am on the 16th today.  The embies were at Grade 4 which here in the middle east is rated as Excellent quality with no fragments; different rating then in the UK.  Can anyone here give me advice on the 2 day 2 celled transfer; have you ever heard of this.  Also I am experiencing cramping is this normal?

Thanks for your help RED.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Great news on having 2 top quality embies transferred....you're now PUPO !! Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise ! 

They like a day 2 embie to be between 2-4 cells so yours are spot on !

Just remember, you said yourself that your consultant is an expert with years of experience....and he wouldn't have transferred an embie if he didn't think there was a chance of success 

Now just try and keep yourself busy....your mind occupied and not dwelling on every single little ache, pain and twinge....there is no way of knowing from symptoms what's going on so don't even try to start analysing anything otherwise will drive you stir crazy 

You are bound to feel some cramping which will be from EC which you only had the other day but also from ET where the catheter is passed through cervix into the womb.

Why not join the other ladies who are in their 2ww after having treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135078.450

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Natasha,

You know I am just  to love you...Your knowledge for me is so critical when I am scared stiff.  You have independently help so many people on here; I am grateful beyond words.  Let me know when you decide to write the book as I am sure I have the connection you need.

Thanks,
REd


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No problem hun....glad I can help 


Are you a publisher by any chance as you're very keen to get me writing a book    

N xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Red!!

As minxy has said, your embies sound good, so try and relax for your 2ww. ( i know, easier said than done) 

Try not to over analyse every single twinge or ache. I had loads of aches and pains and was convinced AF was on her way all the time,so you really cant read anything into these things. Sending you loads of       & tonns of   for your 2ww  

S
xx


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies:

I just wanted to give you all an update on my TWW.  Nothing has been going on.  After the egg tranfer I was bloated beyond mentions.  But then my stomach went down and the gas (TMI) was released.  This morning I was feeling great but then I started getting PMS symptoms, I tried to ignore them but I know them all so well.  My upper back is killing me and I start the usual gray spotting I do a week before AF.  I am still trying to be strong and hold out but it really seams that I am losing the race.

Will keep you all posted when I can.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning !

I would try not to over analyse any of your symptoms as you will have had the HCG trigger injection before EC which can stay in your body for up to 14 days and cause all manner of side effects & symptoms (as I remember you had HCG jabs before as you tested early and detected this from previous treatments). Also, the progesterone support you have during 2ww can cause all sorts of symptoms too...including all the ones you mention.



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Progesterone supplements (and natural progesterone following ovulation) can cause the following side effects/symptoms (amongst other things):
> headache
> breast tenderness or pain
> upset stomach and/or vomiting
> ...


Have a read of these polls as you'll see that lots of ladies have the symptoms you describe...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

You have to remember that AF and pg like symptoms are pretty much the same so there is no way of knowing what's happening.

You're only had Egg Collection/Retrieval (EC) on Monday 14 Apr & then Embryo Transfer (ET) on Wednesday 16 Apr so you're only 4dpt (days past transfer) so your embies are only 6 days old today...just at the stage when they would be ready to start implanting so you need to give them a chance ! 

Hang in there....I know it feels like forever...I'm just over half way through the 2ww (5 more sleeps till I test) so I know exactly what you're going through but your little embies have only just reached the time for implantation.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/4.html

Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Sometimes Natashia:

I too forget you are traveling down this road and need our support as well.  You have been my voice of reason, my dictionary, my friend, and my shinning light in the midnight sky.  For once I am stepping aside of my own self infliction to let you know that I am so grateful for your support of not only me but the thousands and thousands of ladies that come to this site looking for answers.  

This is not to say that all the moderator have not done their equal share because they have help us all and I thank them as well, but you answer every question that I have put on any thread, even sometimes when I don't get any answers from anyone.

If you ever need to talk even if it is in the middle of the night, I will forward you away to reach me.  I am not as knowledgeable as you though I read an edit for a life on these issues but I am a good listener.

We are all here if you need us and we are      for      and a strong BFP and a successful delivery.

RED/CAM


----------

